# Sprite



## naturestee

As many of you now know, Sprite passed away last night due to ileus. 

I rescued Sprite and her sister Fey just over two years ago. Her Gotcha Day is actually September 11. There last owner was horrible, and due to bad food and poor care they were both pretty sickly and very scared of humans. Sprite never got over her fear of hands, but she was getting used to it more and sometimes wouldn't mind too much if I stroked her back while she was eating. Hands by her head were an absolute no-no. But Sprite was proof that living with a hand-shy rabbit can still be a lot of fun. Despite her fear of hands, she loved people. She liked to hop around tugging on people's pants legs for attention, or poking them with her nose, and then she'd dash away. One of her favorite things was to jump and climb all over me. When we visited Julie she climbed up on my shoulder and sat there like a parrot! She was also the only rabbit to groom me, and would sometimes lick my nose and eyebrows. Sprite also liked to play fetch, where I would hand her a toy, she would throw it, and I would fetch it back for her. She always had a lot of energy and loved to binky, do bunny 500s, and bounce around on the furniture. She and Fey would binky over each other's backs, it was so cute!

These are some of my favorite pictures of her.



















































Goodbye Spritely, my baby girl. I don't believe in God or heaven. I don't know if there's still a part of your soul out there somewhere. All I know is that my house is very empty without you.


----------



## HoneyPot

Rest in peace pretty Sprite. I loved your cleopatra eye liner, I loved your attitute (your name fit the bill!). You were the lady in charge and I'll miss seeing new pictures and stores of your antics with Fey. We all miss you baby girl.

Love
Nadia


----------



## slavetoabunny

Rest in peace sweet girl. You were loved by many and will be missed.:angelandbunnyatti, Sparky & Scooter


----------



## Michaela

I'm so so sorry to hear of Sprite's passing, Angela. I always loved her and Fey, beautiful bunnies. :tears2:

Binky free Sprite, you willbe missed so much by your family at home, and your RO family. :rainbow:

Hugs to you Angela, be strong. :hug1


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom

I'm so sorry about Sprite...her "tongue out" picture was one of our very favorites! Binky-free, beautiful girl....:rainbow:


----------



## Johncdn

*pumpkinandwhiskersmom wrote: *


> I'm so sorry about Sprite...her "tongue out" picture was one of our very favorites! Binky-free, beautiful girl....:rainbow:


I was going to say exactly that. What a great rescue story:rose:


----------



## MsBinky

Binky-free beautiful girl :rainbow:

I'm so sorry for your loss. :cry1:


----------



## JadeIcing

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]We choose them sometimes they choose us and other times they are given to us.[/align]

[align=center]We bring them home and suddenly learn there is so much more. [/align]

[align=center]We love them and care for them.[/align]

[align=center]We feed them and play with them.[/align]

[align=center]We watch them grow and marvel at the change.[/align]

[align=center]We laugh and enjoy there every move. [/align]

[align=center]We sometimes get annoyed at some of what they do, than they look at us and it is all ok.[/align]

[align=center]We do our best to keep them safe and it is not enough.[/align]

[align=center]We sometimes make the choice for how there life ends and sometimes they choose it. [/align]

[align=center]We love them will all our hearts in the end they know this and that is best of all. They go to the bridge loved when so many others have never known love. They go knowing some day we will see them again and their hearts as well as ours will be whole. [/align]

[align=center] ----------------------[/align]

[align=center]Hey girl, I will trully miss you. You were my first love on here. I loved hearing about such a spunky little girl. We we blessed with your story, your life, and your attitude. [/align]

[align=center]Binky Free. RIP Little Girl. You will be missed.[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]


----------



## TinysMom

Nothing I can say will be adequate....I'm just so sorry for your loss.

Peg


----------



## undergunfire

Rest in Peace and Binky Free, Sprite :rainbow::rabbithop.



:cry4:


----------



## cmh9023

It's hard to believe that I'm seeing Sprite in this section of the site. What a beautiful little girl and what a wonderful two years you gave to each other. I'm so sorry.


----------



## ani-lover

sprite was a favorite of many. binky free sweet bunny

:bunnyangel::rainbow::bunnydance:
ani-lover


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew

i am so sorry


----------



## ec

I'm so sorry....


----------



## TreasuredFriend

oh my dear Angela. She was a beauty and one of the tiniest sweet "eyeliner" girls I've seen. How I will hold onto the memories of meeting your much-loved girls and Oberon, the Gigantic Boy Chaperone, in July. This is so hard. The bridge write-up is beautiful. I read the bridge notes when I can. Tears flow often from the photos everyone submits. Everyone who goes through this pain is in my thoughts. The bunny guardians, mentor fairies, will be sent to your home. You are a gem, Angela. Sprite will inspire me to do all I can for those in need. May the awesome, grandeur life she had in your home ease the heartwrenching ache. Many hugs, Julie


----------



## tundrakatiebean

:bigtears:I am so sorry. She was so beautiful, it's hard for me to let her go, I can only imagine how it is for you.


----------



## SOOOSKA

Angela & Mr Stee. i am so sorry to hear this sad news.

Binky Free Sprite.:rainbow:

Susan:angelandbunny:


----------



## seniorcats

My heart is breaking along with yours. My deepest condolences. What a wonderful life you gave her.


----------



## Phinnsmommy

[align=center]I am so so sorry. What a beautiful girl.
[/align]
[align=center]RIP Sprite.
[/align]

[align=center]urplepansy:
[/align]


----------



## Haley

When I woke up this morning and saw that Sprite had passed, I broke down. So many of my friends have lost their babies these past few weeks. Its just not right.

I cant believe our little Sprite is gone. She was such a beautiful, spunky little girl and brought so much joy to the forum through her pictures and stories.

Rest in peace sweet Sprite. You were so special to all of us. :bunnyangel:


----------



## cheryl

My thoughts are with you Angela :hug:

Goodbye beautiful Sprite


----------



## monklover

I am so sorry. Binky free Sprite. :rainbow:


----------



## ra7751

:rainbow:

Safe journey little friend. You will be missed. Angela....take comfort in knowing that you provided Sprite with a life she would have never known had it not been for you. There is something special about a "rescued" bunny and I am sure her spirit will always be with you. 

The crew at Sabrina's House


----------



## binkies

Oh man, i'm so sorry. She truely had a wonderful life after she came to you.


----------



## Starina

I am so sorry to hear about Sprite. :hug2:Her story is truely inspiring and just goes to show how much a little love can do.Hugs to you, and nose rubs to Fey.

Haley* wrote: *


> So many of my friends have lost their babies these past few weeks. Its just not right.


Too many of the bunnies I fell in love with when I first joined are gone. :tears2:

~Star~

My heart has joined the Thousand, for my friend stopped running today.


----------



## MyBabyBunnies

I don't even know what to say, I'm in shock. There have been so many sudden loses that it's really devastating.

I'm really sorry for your loss Naturestee, Sprite had a life some rabbits can only dream of and you should at least find comfort in that. She had a great life with you.

Binky free Sprite.:bigtears:


----------



## tundrakatiebean

Angela I was so in shock I forgot to ask if you wanted a tribute to Sprite on my bunny site! If you would like one just let me know.


----------



## lemonaxis

Goodbye little oneurplepansy:


----------



## Bunnys_rule63

Angela - ever since I heard about Sprite passing away I've been trying to think of something to say to comfort you - but there is nothing.:tears2: I just keep thinking about a post you made (I think it was in Ruby's thread) about how you couldn't imagine Fey and Sprite without each other.:cry4: I'm so so sorry you and Fey have to go through this, I understand exactly how you feel.:hug:

I hope you can take comfort in the fact that Sprite had a wonderful life with you. Rest in peace little one.:bigtears::rip:


----------



## rabb1tmad

I'm at a loss for words, what a terrible week. 

I'm so sorry for your loss. Take comfort from the massive support you have here. Yougave Sprite a wonderful life and she was an absolute beauty. I'm with most here, Sprites tongue photoisone of my faves.

:bigtears:


----------



## Bo B Bunny

I'm so sorry about Sprite. She surely was a precious girl and I know you must have a broken heart.

I like to think that somehow our energy continues after our body dies. I hope that you find one day there is some sort of "heaven" or different place and that you are reunited with her in some way.


----------



## Bassetluv

In Memory of Sprite

A faint shadow falls where you once were,
Such a tiny fluff of snow white fur.

Dark mascara adorned your comical face
Giving you such an endearing look of grace.

Whimsical and loving, you certainly could be
But oh, that tongue! What a sight to see!

You made us laugh, sweet little one
A shining spirit, a true RO bun.

With elegance and poise you stood out proud
One of the sweetest, never lost in the crowd.

With Fey by your side, you were two of a pair
Amusing all around you with true bunny flair.

But now the time's come that you needed to go
And oh, how your humans' hearts break so.

Yet your spirit lives on, and your memory remains
That of Sprite, the little girl who lived up to her name.



We shall all miss you, Sprite...binky free, little one.

:bigtears:


----------



## Ivory

*Starina wrote:*


> My heart has joined the Thousand, for my friend stopped running today.


Exactly what I was thinking....I think that everytime a rabbit dies...
I'm so sorry about Sprite...


----------



## Leaf

I'm so sorry! She really was beautiful and seemed to be quite a character by her pictures.


----------



## naturestee

Thank you so much for the beautiful poem Di.

Starina, I had forgotten about that quote. How fitting. I've only read the book, I think I'm going to go see if the movie store has it.

Everyone's support is such a big help! Thank you guys, I don't know what I would do without you.


----------



## lalena2148

I'm so sorry about Sprite...I loved how she looked like she had eyeliner on. Such a cutie.

Binky free, Sprite ink iris::rainbow:ink iris:


----------



## Maureen Las

I just found out, Angela and I am so very sorry
For some reason this just totally shocks me ...since you did alot of the infirmary I really don't recall you having medical issues with your buns (at least for the couple years that I've been On Ro)

I am so very sorry about Sprite and worry about Fey getting along without her. 
This just came on so suddenly ..

we've had a lot of illness and death on RO recently 

I'm really sorry !


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

Angela, I am so sorry for your lost of Sprite. I have always enjoyed looking at your avatar with that long tongue. 

Binkie free Sprite


----------



## f_j

I just saw this now and I'm so sorry. She was such a cutie with a great personality. My thoughts are with you...binky free Sprite.


----------



## Starina

I have always liked that quote. I think of it anytime a rabbit passes. I am glad thinking of it gave you some comfort. I hope you are doing alright.

~Star~


----------



## RexRabbit

I was so shocked when, on another Forum, I read about little Sprite's passing 

She was obviously a very special little Bunny and you gave her a wonderful life.

Janex


----------



## Mikayla

I am so sorry. I know how you feel, we lost one too (cocoa).

Take care,
Mikayla:bunnyangel:


----------



## TumpieRabbit

I am so sorry for your loss, she was a beautiful bunny. And I know alot of people said it already but ther are 2 pics in my head that represent this site, one of them is Snuggy with the wings and the other is Sprite with the tongue out. Binky free Sprite.

Jim


----------



## LuvaBun

I could hardly believe it when I saw this post - there are some bunnies that you expect to be around forever, and Fey and Sprite were among them.

Sprite may have been hand-shy, but it didn't stop her enjoying herself and getting into mischief, did it? She was such a beauty. I can only imagine how you, Mr Stee and Fey are feeling.

I am so very sorry 

Jan


----------



## naturestee

Thanks Jan. I had felt that same way about your Perry too. With both of them, I expected to have a lot more time.

Fey is actually doing pretty good now. Bonding is going really well and I'm planning on moving Oberon into Fey's pen this weekend when I can be around all day to make sure they're getting along alright. It's not love, Oberon still doesn't get the concept. But they do like each other and they do snuggle and Fey grooms him. Fey was very happy the first time I let Oberon play in her pen with her. Instead of getting territorial or anxious like most bunnies would, she got an extra spring in her step and hopped right over to snuggle with him.

Some days I'm ok, some days I'm not. It's really foggy today just like it was when Sprite died, and I want her back so bad.


----------



## m.e.

*naturestee wrote: *


> Some days I'm ok, some days I'm not. It's really foggy today just like it was when Sprite died, and I want her back so bad.



:in tears: :hug:


----------



## NZminilops

Just letting you know I'm thinking about you, and hope you are doing ok.


----------



## naturestee

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NUnLtumtk7E[/ame]

I don't know why the quality always gets worse when I upload videos.:huh


----------



## cheryl

That was really beautiful Angela,it brought tears to my eyes


----------



## Haley

:bigtears:So beautiful


----------



## Bangbang

geez... I'm so sorry.. I dont know what else to say i'm in shock...
hope ur ok 
RIP Spriteink iris:


----------



## LuvaBun

Lovely - very moving 

Jan


----------



## BratBunny

RIP Sprite,Binkey Free.:rainbow::clover:ink iris::bunnyangel:


----------

